

Mandatory data retention becomes law in Australia - nichodges
http://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2015/mar/26/mandatory-data-retention-becomes-law-as-coalition-and-labor-combine

======
PebblesHD
This is absolute crap, I'm still totally shocked this made it past the lower
house let alone the senate. Australia is indeed run by idiots and sell outs.

